# Sargent 3/28/15



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

Went out to Sargent Saturday for a little surf fishing. It was way too pretty out to just sit at home! Got there around lunchtime & was using shrimp. Not really specifically targeting anything, just casting & enjoying the day. 

Nothing happened until around 4PM, as soon as I picked up my sandwich (of course) then I started getting hits. Got 4 catfish & a black drum. Threw 'em all back, because I didn't want them to sit in my truck all night. 

Left around 6PM, and had to do the hair/makeup/changing shuffle in the truck rolling up 36 to Needville (only got a few weird looks). Then, played a show with Austin Gilliam out at 36 Bar & Grill. Great day overall. I'm ready for the water to warm up a little more so we can get serious :dance:


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Great weekend to be on the beach. Thanks for the report.


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

jagarcia10 said:


> Great weekend to be on the beach. Thanks for the report.


For sure! Love the profile pic! I plan on getting back down to Sargent as often as I can, it was a nice place to fish & about the same drive there from Katy as it is to Galveston or Surfside! I'm not very knowledgeable about surf fishing yet, but I plan on doing as much as I can this summer. Hopefully I can be catching sharks by the time it's over :dance:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

whiskeygirl said:


> For sure! Love the profile pic! I plan on getting back down to Sargent as often as I can, it was a nice place to fish & about the same drive there from Katy as it is to Galveston or Surfside! I'm not very knowledgeable about surf fishing yet, but I plan on doing as much as I can this summer. Hopefully I can be catching sharks by the time it's over :dance:


 Whiskeygirl, connect with Sharkchum the next time you go to Sargent. Lots to learn from that guy.


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

Zeitgeist said:


> Whiskeygirl, connect with Sharkchum the next time you go to Sargent. Lots to learn from that guy.


Will do!


----------

